# Unidades de Ingeniería



## Trent (Dic 29, 2006)

Hola que tal...

Soy nuevo por aqui, estuve leyendo el foro y se ve muy interesante.

La pregunta que me trae aquí es , que son las unidades de Ingenieria, siempre escuche decir que las unidades de ingenieria era un valor (32, 767) y que se debia hacer escalamientos para señales analogicas por ejemplo. 

De hecho empece a tratar un CPU S7-200 y en la ayuda dice que los Contadores pueden llegar hasta un maximo de 32,767.

Alguien sabria decirme porque es este valor el de escalamiento a unidades de ingenieria, quien dijo que tenia que ser asi, o porque, no he encontrado nada la verdad.

Gracias


----------



## skull (Dic 29, 2006)

hola yo tambien alguna vez me hice esa misma pregunta y lo que averigue fue que viene de las caracteristicas del PLC,tiene una resolucion N=15 (bit), 2^15=32768 y como la cuenta en decimal es de 0 tiene que llegar a 32767 numas,bueno ojala te haya servido de algo

suerte,salu2


----------



## Trent (Ene 2, 2007)

Gracias Skull, 

suena muy razonable, ya que a las personas que he escuchado hablar de las Unidades de Ingenieria son a los Integradores con PLC's, pero ninguno de ellos te dice de donde salen.


----------

